

Non Software Startups - Gianteye

HN is focused on CS topics, but I've seen posts from and about startups in all other areas of design and engineering like Makani, TechShop, and SquidLabs.<p>Who here is working/has worked at a non software startup?
======
stretchwithme
my company Deep Therapeutics is working on automating massage for physical
therapy. And there will be software involved too. Right now its one man and a
vision.

~~~
Gianteye
Good luck with it. There seem to be decent statistics on the benefits of
various physical therapies and the recovery of patients. I suppose it would be
a good pitch to narrow your target down to the most successful areas and
methods of treatment (deep tissue massage on the lower back, or what have you)
and get an industrial designer to make some sexy sketches of devices.

~~~
stretchwithme
Yeah, actually focused on the problem of carpal tunnel syndrome. Or the set of
circumstances that are commonly associated with that diagnosis. Its a very
costly and painful problem.

What I am looking to build is a programmable platform that can apply gentle
pressure all over a limb and then program that with behaviors that interrupt
the phenomena that cause and sustain this problem.

------
mpjensen
I just wanted to empathize with you on this one. I went to a Seattle area meet
up, and came away loving HN, and the community even more, but I was the only
one in the room who wasn't talking about software.

